# What's a 'pony size' halter the equivalent to?



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

My pony fits perfectly in a 'Pony' sized halter.
A lot of stores don't offer pony sizes but they have like full, yearling, weanling, etc. Would he fit in a Yearling size halter? He's about 14hh if it makes any difference


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I would try a regular horse size halter. i think a yearling would be a little snu on him.
theyre all measured differantly ive seen halters based on weight height and measurement of the head. i would get a regular horse size and try it on. then go from there.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It really depends on the horse itself and the brand. My giant Thoroughbreds are both in Hamilton Pony (500-800lb) halters because they have small heads. Try a yearling halter and see how it fits.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Yearling or small horse would probably work. Yearling is generally good for a pony with a daintier head.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Just take in a halter that does fit him, and hold it up for comparisons 

Indie's head is much smaller than it appears, so I've run into "Well crap what's going to fit?"hold up at the tack store before :lol: And if you're like me, t doesn't matter if I have written measurements with me... I just don't believe its small enough to fit her until I see visible proof.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure yearling is one size smaller than cob, etc, etc. 
My girl Lacey wears a cob sized halter. One time I tried getting her a yearling halter because I liked the color and it was just the tiniest bit too snug. Lacey is 14.1 but she's not a dainty 14.1 - I think she goes out of her way to be the chunkiest 14.1 out there. :lol:
If your guy is about 14hh, if I had to guess, I'd bet he would fit a yearling halter just fine.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok thanks everybody! I am ordering a new show halter online, so I'm just going to go for it, and if it doesn't fit, I'll return it (or punch a new hole in it :lol


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I have the exact same prOblem. My mates head is teensy and I bought a yearling sized halter and it fit perfect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, after lots of thinking, I decieded to get a 'Cob' sized halter. 
For some reason Yearling seemed too small, because he does fit in some averaged sized horse halters, but he has some 'wiggle room' in them. 
Average just struck me as too big, especially since I am going to be showing him in it!... so I just went with what was in the middle: Cob.
I hope I made the right decision!! It wasn't a cheap show halter. :shock::lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've always bought cob size for my Arabians. Never had a bit of trouble fitting them. The Arab halters were either too big or too small, depending on the horse. Bought cob size bridles, too.


----------

